# lola's first haircut



## lolasummer (Feb 15, 2012)

lola had her first cut this weekend...we can see her eyes again!

here is her before...


and after...


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Fab cut. Still kept her lovely long hair. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

looking fantastic!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Awww she looks beautiful! they did a lovely job!


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

Lola is a beauty.


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

beautiful x Nice cut


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Lola looks really good....an excellent cut


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

youre lucky to have a good groomer who you can rely on(many people come back disappointed)

She looks great xx


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

beautiful pictures


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

She's a real poser isn't she ? Lovely colour x


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?foicst
Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## lolasummer (Feb 15, 2012)

she certainly isn't camera shy -- or shy at all for that matter. thanks for all the lovely comments!


----------

